# Letter and Appointment Arrived for GRI!



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I received a letter today to say that we were now at the top of the waiting list at the Glasgow Royal and we have an appointment on Sat to get bloods taken and the next Sun to find out about the protocol. 

So,how long after the second appointment do we actually start?  Is it possible to delay treatment for a few months?

Thanks,

Xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there, wow that's really fast! 

I got a letter from them in October saying I was at the top of the waiting list and I didn't get my first appt with them til mid January. My second appt with them isn't til next fri so I seem to have waited ages for some reason. I have no idea when you start after your second appt but I imagine it'll happen within your next cycle (or 2) once your protocol has been discussed. Good luck with it all. We might end up cycling together as our second apprs are only days apart!


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jules,

Thanks for responding and I hope that your appt goes well. 

Yeah,my appt was very quick. She said that there was a cancellation or something. Do you have any frosties at the gcrm still?

Xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hiya, I had two cycles with GCRM while i was waiting on the nhs but unfortunately never got any frosties. Having our royal tx and if it doesn't work we've decided it's the end of the road for us. I'll just need to cross my fingers, toes and eyes that it works!


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

I've everything crossed for you.    Do you know how quickly we start after the protocol meeting? How are you feeling about the nhs go? I'm very grateful but also a bit apprehensive. Don't think they do blast transfers. Do you know anything about the protocols that we use? Also, is two cycles, two fresh cycles? What about any frosties. Sorry for all the questions!!

Xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had my first appt with them in jan and I was supposed to get tests n stuff done with them but I asked GCRM for a copy of all my medical records and I handed them over instead so I didn't need anything done. If you're able to get a copy of your records it'll save a lot of time and pointless tests that you already have results for!

I asked when treatment would start and she said it would possibly start on my next period after my second appt with them. From my GCRM records she could see that I responded we'll with the flare protocol so she expected I'd be on that again. The only problem I have us that my period hasn't returned from the last unsuccessful IVF I had back in nov. I'm now on day 54 and still waiting. The nurse at the royal said if it isn't here before my appt next fri then they'd have to check my hormone levels before treatment could start. Typical eh, I wait years for NHS treatment then it might get delayed! 

Are you having two cycles with them? If your first cycle is unsuccessful bug you have frosties from it then they use up the frosties on extra cycles before you start your second fresh cycle.... I think that's what she said!?!


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not sure about blast transfers, I've always only had 2 day transfers so never thought to ask. Also, all their lab work is being done at the Nuffield just now so you'll only have to go to the royal for scans and blood but everything else will be done in a nice private clinic


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jules,

That's great about passing the test results over. Mine are too old so the nurse took bloods when we were there on Saturday. 

I never thought to ask for my records from the gcrm. Did you have to pay to get them? 

I hope that your period arrives soon. I'm sure the GRI can give you something to start your period too if need be. I really hope that you get started soon.  

Yeah, Glasgow gives two shots. Where are you? How many goes do you get? 

Xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey, about the medical records from GCRM, I called them to ask for them but first they sent me out release forms that I had to sign first then they sent them out to me free of charge. 

I'm in south lanarkshire and get two shots too at the royal. Just getting impatient now cos I'm desperate to get started. I'm so impatient lol x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jules,

I phoned the gcrm today so she's emailed me the form to sign. She will then send the file out. Can email it so might just do that. 

I know. I'm the same. Desperate to get started but scared at the same time. I didn't react well to ec last time and I'm just so desperate for it to work as well! 

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jules,

We had our consents and protocol appointment today.  Was all fine although all the bloods were not yet back.  It took about 1.5hours to do it all and check all the forms.  We also got told what protocol etc... so a lot of info.

We mentioned delaying treatment and this can happen and we don't go to the bottom of the list, so that's good.  My main concern was my AMH result.  In 2009, it was 37.6.  In 2010, it was 36.7 and the result I got today was 25.1!  I know that it is still a great level but I don't understand why it's dropped so much!?!

Is your appointment on Fri?  Good luck.

XX


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey that's amazing how fast you've got seen by them. If u didn't delay treatment did they say when u would start treatment? I read on the GCRM thread that u were considering taking the free cycle before the royals cycles so that's good that you won't go to the bottom of the list again. Have u decided what to do yet?

Re the amh level.... Your level will obviously drop with time as the amh is your egg resereve and every month that reserve will go down also same happens with treatment ehen they collect uour eggs. Im not sn expert but i think thats how it works!? I don't think it seems to have dropped that much considering its been four years since your first test. I've only got an amh of 4 and I'd do anything to have 25 so please don't be too worried about it. 

Glad it all went well for you. Hopefully you get your blood results soon! Can't wait for fri so I can find out what's happening! Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jules,

Yeah,it was great to get seen so quickly although four years ttc now and it's been tough. I was very ill in 2009 and should have been referred then by one of my consultants said I wouldn't be accepted in 'my current medical and physical condition'. Then,after several more surgeries which failed,I was finally referred. Physically nothing had changed so it was a wasted year which I was very upset about. I also have some more major surgeries which require up to 6 month recoveries but we put them on hold to ttc. That's why we scraped everything we had for a private shot. We had hoped that by now,it would have worked and I could return to the surgeries. Hey ho!

I received a call today to say that we would be starting in a fortnight! I'm really not sure what to do for the best. Feeling quite anxious about it all. The 'free cycle' will still cost us a few grand(that we don't have) but they specialise in women with more complex medical issues. However,we've waited so long for the GRI and I have a lot of faith in the nhs. 

Thanks. Yeah,that's my understanding re amh but such a high drop in 2yrs is strange. I also don't ovulate at all plus I'm constantly on the pill so not sure where they are going! I know 25 is good though and that's at least kne thing we have I guess. 

All the best for Friday. Hopefully you'll get started really quickly. 

Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

I also meant to ask if you had any embryos left at the gcrm? I'm really hopeful that you will start very very soon. Xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey that's great! Hope the next two weeks fly by and i hope to cycle along with you! Shame that the free cycle costs so much, that's crazy!

I don't have any frosties at GCRM unfortunately I never made it to blast and both times I cycled with them I only ever had two good enough to transfer so no FETs for me. 

Hope it all goes well for you. Hopefully I'll find out soon when I'll be due to start x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jules,

We were back at the GRI today. It was mobbed! The nurse was just lovely. I was very stressed about it all and was close to tears. We've decided to delay the nhs shot until we have been for the consultation down South and then decide on our next course of action. We stay at the top of the list and just phone when ready,which is a huge relief. 

The free cycle is totally free but we think that it'll end up costing us a couple of grand as we will need to travel up and down a few times as well as stay down there for a fortnight for the ec and et. Then the living costs as well. 

We could have had the first cycle but we think that it was cutting it all a bit too tight for our liking. 

I hope that you get your dates on Sat and that it's soon.  

Xx


----------

